# unsuccessful FB removal



## NJcoder

If dr. writes unsuccessful FB removal from ear by forcep, do we still code with a particular modifier?  Or, just include the attempt in the e/m code? Thank you.


----------



## PeaPod1

Attempted procedures can be coded, unless they fall into circumstances under which you would use a 73 or 74 mod.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ahinman

Are you using CPT code 10120?  If he did not make an incision you should not be using this code for foreign body removal.  

"The physician removes a foreign body embedded in subcutaneous tissue. The physician makes a simple incision in the skin overlying the foreign body. The foreign body is retrieved using hemostats or forceps. The skin may be sutured or allowed to heal secondarily. Report 10121 if the procedure is more complicated, requiring dissection of underlying tissues. "  This is per the Coders Desk Reference....


----------



## eadun2000

smflana said:


> Are you using CPT code 10120?  If he did not make an incision you should not be using this code for foreign body removal.
> 
> "The physician removes a foreign body embedded in subcutaneous tissue. The physician makes a simple incision in the skin overlying the foreign body. The foreign body is retrieved using hemostats or forceps. The skin may be sutured or allowed to heal secondarily. Report 10121 if the procedure is more complicated, requiring dissection of underlying tissues. "  This is per the Coders Desk Reference....



LOL... she said an ear foreign body not a skin foreign body!!!!!!!  Yes you can use the 69200 with a 52 modifier to show as reduced services.  Hope this helps


----------



## ahinman

*Oops*

Oops! My fault.  Sorry for the misleading post!


----------

